# 40BR Planted Lighting?



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys curious if a 48watt t5 Fixture would work with a 40gal breeder. Im using 2 doses of flourish ferts per week, and DIY Co2.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

no expert here but that seems a bit light for a 40g ( no pun intended)

I guess it depends on the plants ... what's the lux rating for the light?



I'm using 110 t5ho for a 55G


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

sure t5 is pretty strong so i don't see why that would be a problem. Just be sure to pick plants that work well with that light level. I have 92w of CF light over mine and everything seems ok except my amazon sword.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Is it a t5 HO or just a t5?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

2x24w (24") T5HO? With good reflectors, probably.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah it was t5ho, but since boxing day has come around we have decided to do a 55gal planted , thanks for the input. We will be using the T5HO 110 for the 55g. I have also found it hard to find a 55gal aquarium without any starters package, so i have had to order one in which will take 2 weeks. Just a waiting game now.


----------

